# His shell feels cold



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

Today Wilbur's shell feels a little cold. He has been active today and has eaten, but I am sondering if I should be really worried?


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 2, 2011)

What do you mean? Does it normally not feel cold?


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> What do you mean? Does it normally not feel cold?



Today is the first time it felt cold to me. Perhaps I am just worriing for nothing. He is basking right now and seems to be happy. THank you


----------



## dmmj (Nov 2, 2011)

Just FYI tortoises don't generate their own body heat like mammals do. so if he is running around his enclosure away from a heat source he will cool down.


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Just FYI tortoises don't generate their own body heat like mammals do. so if he is running around his enclosure away from a heat source he will cool down.



Thank you, I learned something today


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 2, 2011)

I was going to say the same hehe.. they are cold blooded so they don't generate their own heat but however with that being said.. their activeness is based on how hot it is as well.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the ambient air temperature within the tortoise's enclosure? What is the temperature under the basking light?


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2011)

Go stick your hand in ice water for 1 minute, then come back and feel his shell. Next, go sit in a hot tub for 20 minutes (alcoholic beverage optional), and then go feel his shell again. You'll be amazed at how it "feels".

"Feel" is always subjective. GO GET A DARN TEMP GUN, Grasshoppa!

Never mind that... PM me your shipping address and I'll just send you one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Laramie:

Your body temperature is almost 100 degrees, so anything under that might feel cool to the touch. Doesn't mean he's too cold.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tom send me a temp gun! 
Or a gun any is fine!
Joking!


----------



## rubbermate (Nov 3, 2011)

where would one buy a temp gun?


----------



## laramie (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2011)

rubbermate said:


> where would one buy a temp gun?



Do an internet search for PE1.

Or try tortoisesupply.com

or lllreptile.com

Hardware stores usually sell them too.


----------

